# Golden jubilee smoking electrics



## jube newb (Jun 15, 2009)

Jubilee Newbie here,

Just bought it with loader and Sherman backhoe. had been sitting a year or so but ran when parked.

Ok so heres my problem, worked though the gas lines, tank, carb and the firing chamber is getting fuel, but no spark. I traced it back to the coil and replaced it. ( its been upgraded to 12 volt)

Went to the coil shop and was given a 6volt and told it would work fine . Got it home installed it and get smoke coming from What I gues is some kind of resistor (it's located to the right of the batery tray next to spark plug one, I unhooked it and ran it to negative but still smoke. 

Whats up do I need a 12volt coil, new resistor thingy?
Will post sdome pic if anones intereted

Thanks in advance


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

You have 2 choices, you can run a 6 volt coil(D4PE12029AA) and resistor(8NE10306) or just a 12 volt coil(D5TE12029AB). When you hook your wires to your coil, make sure that whatever your battery ground is, positive or negative, that the wire from the coil to the distributor is hooked to the same side of the coil as the battery ground. For example, if your battery is hooked up negative to ground, then the negative terminal on the coil goes to the distributor.

-Leon


----------



## boomer632 (Jun 14, 2009)

I believe that particular coil requires an external resistor to keep the amps under 3.8 or so. I would and did get a NAPA IC14SB coil and run no resistor. This coil has 3.9 - 4.0 ohms resistance. 14.5 volt output of alternator divided by 4.0 ohms coil resistance = 3.6 amps to coil. Safe setup. Anything higher than 3.8 or so, run a resistor.


----------

